# TX Wall Decoration



## Tony (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm not thrilled with the quality of the pic, but I am proud of the work. 

Tony

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 13


----------



## ButchC (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh man thats puuuuurrdy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 5, 2014)

+1 on the purdy, thats real nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 6, 2014)

A warm sunny Texas day. Very nice work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 6, 2014)

Beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 6, 2014)

Awesome job! What wood types did you use? Chuck


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> Awesome job! What wood types did you use? Chuck



Chuck, there is a little of everything in there! Walnut, cherry, oak (red, white and live), maple, ash, mesquite, cedar, you name it! Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice Work !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

